# Little green fly



## Deebo

This little fella decided to drop by for a photo


----------



## LaFoto

What a lovely colour he has! 

(I have to say that!)

Did you hold him AND take the photo at the same time? Cool.
And did it really FLY? Isn't it a grasshopper of sorts?


----------



## Deebo

Hi LaFoto
Yep, I had one hand holding him and the other holding the cam, was tricky through the view finder but lucky enough he was happy to sit and pose. 

He did fly, the place was swarming with them. Think I might have swallowed a few too. No joking. :-(


----------

